# FACTORY GREASE PENCIL MARKS On FIREWALL



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

B-C-19 I INCLUDED PICTURE

I found this written on my 66 GTOs firewall after stripping it down to the primer.
What does this mean?

My car's paint code is B-C (Char Blue Cameo Painted top)

Interior Code 219-B


WHAT IS A GOOD SET OF FACTORY HEADS FOR A '71 400 GTO MOTOR?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Perhaps it was referencing the color combo. Seems to make sense. B for Zblue Charcoal, C for the Cameo Ivory top, and the 19 for the tinterior color (blue). Heads for a '71 400? probably the ones that are already on it. '70 heads and earlier will get you compression that's too high for today's poor fuel. Read the many other posts about this. Good luck with your resto!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The original marks are on my 67 as well. 
K=Gulf Turquoise, 35 is Black bench seat with 4 speed.


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

THANKS Gentleman! for the information and photo of the '67. I was pretty excited to find it 'cuz I had some people who think they know something doubting my rare two-toned paint color code as well. Proof is on the firewall and white paint on the roof as I stripped off the roof rail moldings.


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

No I have a #16 on the left and a #48 on the right. The motor ran smooth if you can believe it.


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Bench seat, I never saw one of those.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Two toning (roof painted a different color) was pretty common on the early GTO's, but by '67, I think vinyl tops were more prevailent. Not too common on a '66, etither. My '65 is Blue Charcoal, and it's an excellent color. Looks contemporary. As for your heads, a #16 is '68 GTO/Firebird head with a 72cc chamber, and I'm not sure what a 48 is, but if they're the same chamber size and valve size, it would probably run ok...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dakuhns said:


> THANKS Gentleman! for the information and photo of the '67. I was pretty excited to find it 'cuz I had some people who think they know something doubting my rare two-toned paint color code as well. Proof is on the firewall and white paint on the roof as I stripped off the roof rail moldings.


What a different combination. I can't envission what it would look like. Are you going to put it back to that color combo? I'd love to see pictures! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Two toning (roof painted a different color) was pretty common on the early GTO's, but by '67, I think vinyl tops were more prevailent. Not too common on a '66, etither. My '65 is Blue Charcoal, and it's an excellent color. Looks contemporary. As for your heads, a #16 is '68 GTO/Firebird head with a 72cc chamber, and I'm not sure what a 48 is, but if they're the same chamber size and valve size, it would probably run ok...


According to the charts I find, the #48 seems to have replaced the #16 somewhere during the 69 model year. Identical specs... Not a miss-match at all.:cheers
Pics of it as it sits now. You can get an idea what mine looks like from my avatar......total mayhem....:willy:


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

YES original Char Blue with White Painted top. My car originally came with the blue interior but I switched it to PARCHMENT. It goes to paint sometime this month when I clean and repaint the front frame rails and firewall.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

dakuhns said:


> YES original Char Blue with White Painted top. My car originally came with the blue interior but I switched it to PARCHMENT. It goes to paint sometime this month when I clean and repaint the front frame rails and firewall.


That will be a NICE combination...:cool
I'm switching mine from black to Parchment too and using an Aqua/Turquoise inside instead of black.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know why same-color interiors were so popular back in the '60's. I remember the times, and all the cars in our family during those years always had contrasting interiors. Same color is ok, I guess: (my '65 is Blue Charcoal/blue interior) but, I have to say, it would probably look sharper with a black or parchment interior! Just a matter of taste, I guess.....


----------

